# wanted to rent



## mags&woody (Jul 31, 2008)

anyone know where i can get 2 bed rental oct-jan, south of the murcia region, with the option to extend the rental period


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi there

You should try the following websites:

enalquiler
idealista
ivive
fotocasa

Regards, Dave


----------

